# Guess What I Got for Christmas? ;)



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

And here I would have been happy with another betta or something....but nooooo, what do I get? 
A PUPPY. A LITTLE FLUFFY TINY BOUNCY PUPPY. <3

xD We just brought her home today. She is a 'Morkie'(Maltese/Yorkie) and just MELTED my mom and I the second we saw her. She was definitely the one.....what really sold my mom I think though, who had been against getting another dog since our move over a year ago when we had to re-home are two big 70lb lap dogs, was that her littler was born on my brothers birthday this year, October 16h. 
She is absolutely precious! Just a tiny little bouncy fluffball of energy, and so much spunk! For all her little less then two pound self, shes got ten times the personality, and not at all afraid of anyone or anything! xD

I am way super excited. This past year has been the longest I've ever been without a dog in my entire 21 years. I love my finned babies and my Leo.....but there was always just something missing in my life. I really missed having something warm and furry and breathing to curl up with me at night....
And now, I've finally got my fluffy snuggle buddy. <3

xD Anyway, heres the fun part....pictures!
Here is little Matilda 'Tilly' the Morkie.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awwwwwee! :3 She. Is. The. Most. Adorable. Dog. ON EARTH!!! 
I'm so happy for you! This, my friend, is the start of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thank you!! xD She really is just an adorable little puffball of energy. She just gets so excited! And shes so tiny when she runs too fast she falls over. xDD <3
Ahh, it really is! I miss my other big puppies very much, but its definitely nice to have a tiny fluffy thing to care for again. <3 One that I can actually get things for and she won't destroy them! xD


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She is adorable! Congrats on your new bestie.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

shes really adorable, must be your best xmas present ever:-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, finally catching a moment while the puppy is sleeping!! xD Goodness, its been so long since I had a little puppy.....lol

Thank you everyone!! She really is quite a joy, though nippy and into everything, very sweet and VERY cuddly. xD And sleeps through the night! Geez, I've NEVER had a puppy that slept a full eight hours at this age....Can't complain about it though. Lol


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

AWWWWW!!!!! So cute! I know how nice it is to have a warm fuzzy buddy to sleep with, congrats!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

omg that's like the best type of dog.. I love Maltese and Yorkies so the two together.. Yeah.. Lucky you!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks!! xDD

Oh yeah, my mom really loves Yorkies....she had one when she was younger that she swears was the best dog ever. We were mostly looking into getting a Yorkie, but then we came across her....and the rest is history. xD And so far, we really like the Maltese/Yorkie mix. Shes really very healthy and intelligent, very friendly and playful. I don't think we could have asked for a better puppy.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

AWWWW So cute and she is fluffy puff ball of cuteness! Congrats and I know you will enjoy Tilly


----------

